# Holland & Barrett Fat Metaboliser Tablets



## wjames

has anybody used these?


----------



## solidcecil

no


----------



## heavyweight

solidcecil said:


> no


Me Nyther :laugh: :lol:


----------



## solidcecil

heavyweight said:


> Me Nyther :laugh: :lol:


ent we helpfull:thumb:


----------



## wjames

yeah lol


----------



## flexwright

i have and take them, dont seem to be doing much imo, think ill have to double the dose


----------



## Blackers

What's in them?


----------



## wjames

wow somebody who has taken them lol

do they make you feel blotted when you take them? thats my problem im constantly feeling hungry lol and believe this would help, even drinking 3-4 litres of wated a day just makes me need the toilet more often and not bloating me lol

does that make sence?


----------



## solidcecil

well as i said before i havent used them so they dont bloat me. must just be you!


----------



## flexwright

not really felt anything from them TBH mate

drinking more water = going to toilet more, that ant rocket science

probably better to get some ephedrine or t5s


----------



## Ash91

I used to take them mate and to be honest they did nothing there crap I'd stop taking them now and save your money get some t5's I am just waiting for my Forza T5's a few lads on here take them and have had really good results such as bowen86 he did really well on them.


----------



## wjames

the bloating is whats meant to happen... and yeah more water-more toilet lol


----------



## wjames

ive not actually got them, im just looking around and looking at what people have taken etc, looking at Forza T5's now thanks


----------



## shorty

T5's are very different than fat burners from H&B ... do your research... because they are powerful and can give side effects too.


----------



## bowen86

Ash91 said:


> I used to take them mate and to be honest they did nothing there crap I'd stop taking them now and save your money get some t5's I am just waiting for my Forza T5's a few lads on here take them and have had really good results such as bowen86 he did really well on them.


I certainly did, 1st 7lbs in 1 month 2weeks.

they really suppress appetite. read up in the forum, search t5 or ephedrine.


----------



## tompei

never seen or tried them sorry


----------



## Outtapped

its one pupplement i actually havent tried but my flat mate did and they seriosuly messed about with his metabolism and not in a good way. He also had some really bad sweating problems on these


----------



## Bomb

I tried em, with eph when I left my caffeine on the train with my netbook charger grrrrr, they was the nearest thing I could find on the high street, anyway they are ok, didnt do much without the eph, I still have 2 bottles doing nothing. The super green tea diet from H&B is better tho.

If you can source T5 / ECA, its a case of why drive a MR2 with a Ferrari Kit when you can have a Ferrari ?


----------

